# bowfishing mobile bay gulf shores anyone



## bullardsls1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Going there this weekend looking for a short notice guide for me and the wife.  I am not pulling my boat down there any body help please


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2011)

We had a ball there last year. Only saw a few gator gar, but the buffalo were everywhere


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 22, 2011)

yea i wanna go maybe shoot some rays some where


----------



## wack em (Feb 23, 2011)

bullardsls1 said:


> yea i wanna go maybe shoot some rays some where



Man shooting rays is way overrated! If you can hit a good size tire in the water 4 foot down then you will grow bored with pulling them in real quick like.

If I were you I would definitely target buffalo and gator gar instead.

Good luck!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Like I stated before wife going lol. She has trouble I think the rays would be fun for her


----------



## wack em (Feb 23, 2011)

Gott'cha, yall have fun!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks will try don't look like I am gonna find a guide.


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you try Bowfishing Country?

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah really no hits either


----------

